# Clean Bulking



## Milos_97 (Oct 20, 2016)

Hey,

I know i ve alerady made 2 or 3 similar threads(sorry for that)but i need your help.
I am not sure how much to bulk(or well to try to bulk)before cut.

I have about 180 lbs.
Pics :







 - Flexed





 - Flexed 





 - Flexed





 - Relaxed


Like i said before,i wanted to hit 200 lbs before cut,is that reasonable?
Also,regarding clean bulking,should i stay away from sugar?


Cheers


----------



## Milos_97 (Oct 20, 2016)

P.S i have some "advanced" weight scale which can see how much %bf i have and apparantly(spell)i have 17.2% lol


----------



## stonetag (Oct 21, 2016)

Uh.....Ok Welcome!


----------



## ECKSRATED (Oct 21, 2016)

U need to put some mass on. So keep bulking brother. Don't get sloppy fat but keep eating in a surplus and doing what we talked about in pm. You have the potential to get big. No need to cut right now or anytime soon if you're serious about putting some quality muscle mass on.


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 21, 2016)

Agree with Ecks - you've got a good frame and room to grow. Keep training hard and stay in a caloric surplus.


----------



## Milos_97 (Oct 21, 2016)

I am scared about being sloppy fat lol 
Because i alerady have lower belly gutting out and i m not that big so it looks weird.


----------



## BigJohnny (Oct 21, 2016)

Dude, you're just paranoid, you have no gut. Listen to these fellas and lift some heavy ass weight and eat plenty of food!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 21, 2016)

Years.  When you are like 230 then maybe cut.


----------



## TrickWilliams (Oct 21, 2016)

You look axactly like I did man.

Just keep lifting heavy and eating alot.

Your no where near fat. Its all in your head. Once you start building more mass you will understand. Took me a long time to figure that out. Thought i was going to get fat too. Long as your lifting heavy and not eating like shit all day everyday. You will be just fine. Dont even think about cutting yet. You dont have enough muscle. I know its hard to get it through your head, but you have to. Trust all of us. Your not going to get fat. Just build build build. Then cut when you have some serious muscle to show off.


----------



## Milos_97 (Oct 21, 2016)

In other words,if my lifts keep getting stronger i am growing?
How to calculate how much g of protein,how much carbs,fat etc ?


----------

